# couldn't take my eyes away...



## chipuplover (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM0ib4GxLPw 

Anyway, I thought I'd share this for those who want to waste some time.

_EDIT: It's one of those musical Mario videos. Read the forum rules, it's not so hard including a description of the link -C_


----------

